# FSD requires to go to Tesla service ctr for activation?



## crazym3 (Apr 20, 2019)

thru my car and activate it on its own, and that was the answer from 3 reps. 
Today, I called again given its almost mid Monday. Yet the story completely turned, they now absolutely require and NO mobile service either to come to my nearest official Tesla service center to activate, and its not an very fast tasks for service center so I must arrive hours before they close as I have to take almost half day off to get this done!!! 
Very dissappointed, and never heard that a FSD must activate and takes hours to activate at service center.

Adding salt to the injury I bought the car 2 wks ago, and took delivery last week, the autopilot was never activated either despite since the moment I bought the car the autopilot was listed as standard option on my account, and even the delivery team told me during pick up the autopilot should push to me and activate after 50 miles driven. I am now 200 miles driven.

Any other thoughts or suggestions about this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!



crazym3 said:


> thru my car and activate it on its own, and that was the answer from 3 reps.
> Today, I called again given its almost mid Monday. Yet the story completely turned, they now absolutely require and NO mobile service either to come to my nearest official Tesla service center to activate, and its not an very fast tasks for service center so I must arrive hours before they close as I have to take almost half day off to get this done!!!
> Very dissappointed, and never heard that a FSD must activate and takes hours to activate at service center.


This is the first I've heard of someone purchasing FSD after delivery being required to take the car into a Service Center to activate it. From what I've read here, when you buy FSD after delivery, within 2-5 days (it seems to vary) you receive a notification message in the car that full self-driving has been activated.

The only reason I can think of why they might want to bring your car in for service is if your car has no LTE (4G) service where it's parked, or if it cannot connect to LTE to some other reason (e.g. a faulty LTE modem). Conditions like these would prevent your car from receiving the FSD activation signal, and in the case of a faulty modem, they'd want to replace it otherwise.



> Adding salt to the injury I bought the car 2 wks ago, and took delivery last week, the autopilot was never activated either despite since the moment I bought the car the autopilot was listed as standard option on my account, and even the delivery team told me during pick up the autopilot should push to me and activate after 50 miles driven. I am now 200 miles driven. Any other thoughts or suggestions about this?


On the left-side of your display, do you see an icon that looks like a steering wheel surrounded by a gray or blue circle?










If so, that is the Autopilot "calibration" indicator. The blue portion of the circle will work its way around the steering wheel as the Autopilot cameras calibrate themselves, and once it finishes, Autopilot will become available. This process usually takes about 30-50 miles to complete, so if you've already driven 200 miles, then either the calibration has completed already and there's some other issue making Autopilot unavailable, or (more likely) Autopilot was never activated in the first place.

Again, activating Autopilot should theoretically be something that Tesla can do for you over LTE, but if they cannot do it for whatever reason, they will want to bring your car in to the service center to have a look.

Honestly, at this point, I would just schedule a service appointment and allow them to identify and fix whatever the underlying issue is here.


----------



## crazym3 (Apr 20, 2019)

Bokonon said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> This is the first I've heard of someone purchasing FSD after delivery being required to take the car into a Service Center to activate it. From what I've read here, when you buy FSD after delivery, within 2-5 days (it seems to vary) you receive a notification message in the car that full self-driving has been activated.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed replied. I am not getting that calibration either. 
I wonder what could possibly gone wrong that the autopilot is not working too. 
Perhaps they will install the all new HW3.0 on my car?
My car is made in end of March so no HW3.0 yet.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

crazym3 said:


> Thanks for the detailed replied. I am not getting that calibration either.
> I wonder what could possibly gone wrong that the autopilot is not working too.
> Perhaps they will install the all new HW3.0 on my car?
> My car is made in end of March so no HW3.0 yet.


have you gone into the Autopilot menu and chose to activate it there?


----------



## crazym3 (Apr 20, 2019)

yes I went into the autopilot menu but nothing to click to activate it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

crazym3 said:


> yes I went into the autopilot menu but nothing to click to activate it.


then it sounds like you do not have AP registered to the car, but the AP safety features (lane departure, obstacle aware, etc). When AP is registered, you would first have a screen asking you to activate it after reading a disclaimer. Following that, there would be information on setting follow distance and such settings.

maybe take a photo of your AP screen and post here.

(can't readily find a current photo online, but here's an older one showing the AP screen options for autosteer, follow distance)


----------



## Rev (Jul 20, 2018)

When I got FSD when it was on sale, it took 3 days then when i got into my car the screen crashed, rebooted, then I had FSD... 

Maybe try rebooting (Brake+2 button hold) you could have it but its stuck. You shouldnt have to go to service center you have all the hardware you need.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Here's pix of the current AP settings screen


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

crazym3 said:


> thru my car and activate it on its own, and that was the answer from 3 reps.
> Today, I called again given its almost mid Monday. Yet the story completely turned, they now absolutely require and NO mobile service either to come to my nearest official Tesla service center to activate, and its not an very fast tasks for service center so I must arrive hours before they close as I have to take almost half day off to get this done!!!
> Very dissappointed, and never heard that a FSD must activate and takes hours to activate at service center.
> 
> ...


I ordered FSD last Friday. Called Tesla support this afternoon to see when it would be pushed to my car. She said typically up to 3 business days. The update was available within an hour. I think that's coincidence as 12.1.1 was pushed to a lot of cars yesterday and today.


----------

